# Proracing Chipbox CR



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ran into a guy at the bar last night with an almost identical CDI as mine. we got to talking and he showed me this"chip style" tuner under the hood. It was plug and play and went inline on the injector harness. It is apparently designed for the EU models but he sworn it is now faster and gets better mpgs. What say you?

Oh Ya,,,,,and only $140.00 off Ebay.!!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

.......... I have ocean front property in Wyoming for a really good deal. Great ocean front views its only $500.... cash only *non refundable #get it while it lasts!


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ha ya did some more reading on these things, guess they DO give more fuel and boost but NOT considered safe to use.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

They have been around for a long time and you are wasting time and money


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

They give more boost until the ECM figures it out. After that all they'll do is consume more fuel.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybe I should line up with him side by side and see. (Up to post speed limit of course)


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> Ran into a guy at the bar last night with an almost identical CDI as mine. we got to talking and he showed me this"chip style" tuner under the hood. It was plug and play and went inline on the injector harness. It is apparently designed for the EU models but he sworn it is now faster and gets better mpgs. What say you?
> 
> Oh Ya,,,,,and only $140.00 off Ebay.!!


maybe the guy owns the company


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybe he lets me drive it to compare or we line up side by side and he blows me away! Then what, naysayers?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Then I am proven wrong about performance, there are a lot of variables with that. I say baseline dyno your car before and after the chip than you will be able to get a more accurate result.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

But once its install drive 100 miles before your 3 pulls


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Then I'd be up to what a Fleece tuner would cost. That's what I'll wait for.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> Then I'd be up to what a Fleece tuner would cost. That's what I'll wait for.


Now your thinking!


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

All the negative stuff against this piggy back and you guys haven't tried it. Also dumping more fuel.. won't that create more boost til 23psi. Or whatever our cars are set at. I know this isn't like a normal turbo car..it's diesel. Add more fuel and get more power.. lol


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

The piggy back tuner on my buddies 335ci turns it into a rocket! but it hooks up to a lot more than just the injectors.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

thmike said:


> All the negative stuff against this piggy back and you guys haven't tried it. Also dumping more fuel.. won't that create more boost til 23psi. Or whatever our cars are set at. I know this isn't like a normal turbo car..it's diesel. Add more fuel and get more power.. lol


The issue isn't with the piggy back concept, it's with the fact that the Cruze - gas and diesel - is a torque managed system. The car only generates as much HP and boost as is needed to create the torque requested by the ECU. So unless you modify the underlying torque request curves that are programmed into the ECU you can throw as much fuel as you want at the car and it simply won't generate more HP or boost.


----------

